# NOT TO BE TAKEN: I wonder what was in it?



## Screwtop

This is my first poison bottle. I got it off an ebay seller (who has a ton of them) for about $10. I would guess 1890's era. I am new to this, and I am happy with just a plain ol' bottle such as this. But what do you think was in it? It could be just about anything.


----------



## Bottledigger52

During the 19th century, many new poisonous substances came onto the market to control plants and vermin, for use as surface cleaners, or as medicines. To prevent mishaps, poison bottles were often given distinctive patterns or marked with certain raised shapes, which were especially useful if you were fumbling with bottles by candlelight. Antique poison bottles were often made in colors like cobalt blue, inky black, and dark green with raised lettering or inlays spelling the words “POISON” or “DEATH” amid patterns of raised latticework, deep grooves, geometric shapes, and, most commonly, the skull and crossbones.

This is from Collectors Weekly but what I have always been told as well. Hope this helps very nice bottle.


----------



## Screwtop

Bad stuff. Period.


----------



## stc1993

Nice bottle & arrowhead.


----------



## Screwtop

stc1993 said:


> Nice bottle & arrowhead.




Yeah, that arrowhead is my second pride and joy. My first is an ultra rare CS button. I'll post them one day.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

That bottle is a great way to start your hobby! I still don't have one of those yet.


----------



## Patagoniandigger

Really nice looking neat one.
I still haven't got a whole bottle of this but always pieces of broken glass.


----------

